# Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His Mason



## Squire Bentley (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.freemasoninformation.com...n-for-the-second-time-in-his-masonic-journey/

Frederic L. Milliken


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

As one of the first Black men to be petitioned on in a mainstream lodge in America, I can relate to this adversity and was myself denied at the ballot box before.

I AM saddened that this foolishness is still going on, but with the PGM Frank Hass expulsion and subsequent lawsuit that I witnessed in West Virginia after I had attempted to visit mainstream lodges, nothing surprises me anymore.

Is it right? Hell NO!


----------



## cog41 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

Really?!?

Sad and bad.

If it truly happened as described in the article, then it's descpicable. Folks, don't ya think the time has come?


----------



## owls84 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I don't know why this is so shocking. I have seen this behavior in blue lodges in Texas. Just keeps happening and swept under the rug.


----------



## tom268 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I cannot understand, how one can on one hand hold masonic virtues high, and on the other hand act like this.


----------



## Chalms (Oct 28, 2011)

If accurate, this is an abomination. This is the kind of behavior that gives me pause...


----------



## M.Prejean (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I don't know what to say about that article, but I feel compelled to address it still. Brothers, this can't be. I know you all know this, but bigotry serves no purpose in the development of a mason. If our intention is to better ourselves and each other, then we are obligated to stand watch against this profanity. I'm a long way from understanding the repercussions of the legal action brought by our well intentioned brothers from Gate City Lodge No. 2 in GA, but I stand adamant in asserting that we are each responsible for proactively addressing all issues of intolerance at every opportunity, both within lodge and without.
 I'm even more thankful now that I have never caught even a whiff of racism in lodge. And I'll proudly advertise that Corpus Christi 189 is a place where all masons can meet on the level and ALL men are judged only by their internal qualifications.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

Brethren, 

You can lead a horse to water but, most unfortunately, you can't keep him from taking a leak.  

When will this ever end?


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



owls84 said:


> I don't know why this is so shocking. I have seen this behavior in blue lodges in Texas. Just keeps happening and swept under the rug.



Brethren, owls84 is correct with his statement that GLoTx isn't always addressing issues as they arise; 

while I was a member of Valley Hi Lodge #1407 AF&AM in San Antonio, TX, my job (Union Pacific Railroad) had me assigned to and working in Marshall, Texas. My lodge arranged for courtesy work (through appropriate channels) to be done by Marshall Lodge #22, which can be a normal request by any lodge to another in the jurisdiction.

When I showed up for my first instructional session as an EA, I was refused entry into the building and left standing on the street, looking foolish (in my opinion). No answer, no explanation, nothing at all.

I notified my lodge secretary that evening, and though my WM filed a complaint with our DDGM and eventually the Grand Lodge, nothing was ever done, nor did I even get so much as an apology from anyone at Marshall #22 or the Grand Lodge of Texas AF&AM. So much for a member of a subordinate lodge being treated as such. SMH

The incident I refer to happened in 2002. I had been accepted as a member at Valley Hi 1407 the previous October and my job had me all over Texas at the time, so it was becoming difficult to return proficiency as an EA, and to have another lodge slam the door in my face was almost disheartening.

I did not let it detour me, but it quickly helped me to realize that though the members of Valley Hi Lodge 1407 AF&AM accepted me as a brother mason, other folks in the GLoTx didn't always see me as such, they just saw another Black man who wasn't worthy, though they never could justify that opinion of me or any other Black man. 

In my opinion, a person calling himself a Master Mason that still harbors such prejudices is, in fact, still an Entered Apprentice.

I have never been able to stress enough that brothers should exercise care when selecting leadership for their subordinate lodges and their Grand Lodges.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



Chalms said:


> If accurate, this is an abomination. This is the kind of behavior that gives me pause...



Br. Chalms,

It is in fact correct. I have a contact in Georgia that is a mainstream member and many Freemasons of subordinate lodges in Georgia are beyond pissed off, just as many Freemasons in West Virginia are about myself having been denied visitation, and the situation with PGM Frank Haas being expelled without trial by GLo WV. 

Though PGM Haas eventually won his civil lawsuit, it will take years to repair the damage caused from the negative PR.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

Their are a few of the older gentlemen that remain who advocated this kind of non sense. I believe it is my generation the 30 somethings that will see an end to this once and for all. All of the issues that face this country such as the economy, wars, terrorism it is my hope that bigotry in masonry is the one thing we can end and stand as one united american mason.


----------



## Chalms (Oct 30, 2011)

This really bothers me. I found out Friday that my closest friend in Lodge is the first black F&AM in our District! I knew he was the first in our Lodge, but in the District?!? This is just absurd! I am not sure about the Scottish Rite here since I just came in during this Fall's reunion. 

I cannot abide an organization that misses something so basic as looking beyond the color of a man's skin. There can be no brotherhood when bigotry is tolerated.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



Chalms said:


> This really bothers me. I found out Friday that my closest friend in Lodge is the first black F&AM in our District! I knew he was the first in our Lodge, but in the District?!? This is just absurd! I am not sure about the Scottish Rite here since I just came in during this Fall's reunion.
> 
> I cannot abide an organization that misses something so basic as looking beyond the color of a man's skin. There can be no brotherhood when bigotry is tolerated.




LOL- try being the first Black in an entire state...


----------



## owls84 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I love the way we think on this issue. We all deny or think it doesn't happen in our "neighborhood" 

Look at the GLoTX (this is the only one I can personally speak for but I am sure it exists in others). For the 4 years I was associated there were resolutions to remove any book other than the Bible off the alter. Then last year Bro. Bill Lins proposed a resolution to make it a Masonic Disciplinary Violation to make a comment about a persons race, religion, etc. It passed overwhelmingly and just one year later there is a resolution to remove that vary law. These are facts that we can't hide or run from. 

I know for a fact a recommendation to pull the charter of Melissa Lodge was made to the Grand Master by an investigation committee that was assigned to investigate the fact a visiting black FC was denied entry to a FC degree. The Grand Master decided not to. Two years later my lodge was investigated by the same committee because we had a working relationship (supported their fundraisers and they supported ours) with a Prince Hall Lodge (their words for the investigation, not mine). 

Last year (June 2, 2010) the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas, AF&AM requested full recognition to include visitation. However at the 2010 Annual communications it was only reported to the membership, by the Fraternal Relations Committee, as the "Other Grand Lodge who we share a jurisdiction with that was chartered in 1871." They wouldn't even call them by name. The compact that was signed in 2007 by the two Grand Lodges were voted on on a Saturday late after everyone had gone home and many people have yet to see it. None of which are educated on it's meaning. To get a copy we had to contact the PHGLoTx because our own said they didn't have a copy of it. Even this compact is a violation of GLoTx Law, there is nothing in the law that allows "conditional" recognition. It is all or nothing but we don't consider this as discrimination and we always hear, "they don't want it" when in fact "they do" they asked for it. 

Earlier this year a few members of our lodge left and went to PHGLoTX and I was on my way as well but 2 weeks after I sent my letter to the Grand Lodge of Texas stating I was no longer a member of their organization everyone that sent a letter leaving received charges ranging from bad mouthing the Grand Master to wearing a shirt that had a square and compass that was not approved by the GL.  The sad thing is we had just installed our Lodges first black master and he too got charges. He has decided to fight them because they are frivolous but I fear his fate is sealed already. 

Several of the guys that left and had joined a PH Lodge received charges as well. We feared it was a way for the GLoTX to say "we won't recognize you because you let members of our GL with charges join" so we all decided to remove ourselves from the PHGLoTX. The hopes is to take away ANY possibility of the GLoTX to deny visitation as requested. Sad part is I heard the other day that the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas was already notified that they would not be getting visitation and that recognition is now in question. Brothers, I hope this rumor is wrong and I hope in a little over a month the GLoTX votes to knock down this wall that has been standing in the way of progress for years. "They" have knocked and it is up to the ones that have the votes to make this happen. This is the last chance from what I am told. "They" will not ask again. 

Side Note:I have since left the Grand Lodge of Texas and maintain the wonderful relationships I made, with a clear conscience and the belief I could not belong to an organization that was merely a shell. It reminded me of the Wizard of Oz. It looks AMAZING until you look behind the curtain. The beautiful thing is I am still a Mason at heart and have realized it was not the Masonry that was wrong but the individual Masons. I will attach the email from the Grand Master of Prince Hall stating visitation was requested when I get home this evening since people find that hard to believe and the Grand Secretary will deny it.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

SMH... but not surprised at what you are sharing with us!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

It certainly is a shame to see that this goes on. While I know it is goes on and I have never been blind to that fact it still angers me, and also saddens me. We live in a time where Masonry should be the last place you find this kind of behavior. It goes against everything we stand for. I wish for once that skin, regardless of its color, would not be the way we judge a person. Some of my best friends do not have the same skin color as I do. I have never once looked at that as a basis for our friendship. I base my opinion of a person on what they are made up of on the inside and they do the same. To see this happening is just atrocious. I hope the exposure this incident is getting helps open the eyes of some people in Georgia and starts the ball rolling for changes to be made. We should all stand against this sort of behavior and should not tolerate it.


----------



## bullrack33 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

It truly is shameful that so many Brethren fail to remember that it is the internal and not the external. While I know that this was once a problem in my Lodge, I am proud to say that it is no longer the case. The members who had this type of mentality no longer come to our meetings. Perhaps it is a generation issue. One thing is certain though, the problem can only be corrected through leadership and Masonic education. We must all strive to eliminate bigotry within our Fraternity.


----------



## A7V (Nov 10, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I didn't spend but 4 years in TX and I don't have a lot of experience in practicing Freemasonry, just a lot of book knowledge.   I was raised in Hawaiian Lodge in 2001 and they recognized and had visitation with PHGLoHI.   Our lodge was racially mixed, as was the PH lodges on the Island.   I want to say it was because of the large military influence and the general multi-culturism of Hawaii, but TX has more members of the military and now is almost just as culturally diverse.

Something about the GLoTX seemed fishy to me, while I lived there.   Every Brother I spoke with was great on an individual level, but I have noticed that when men are in groups they do things they wouldn't normally do, because they have anonymity and can hide behind that group.   Call them out as an individual and they wouldn't hold the opinion they had just held as a member of a group.   Seems like a lot of talking out of both sides of the mouth in TX.  

I pray that things change in TX and I have just moved to Colorado and have yet to look at how they do business here.  I hope it is more openminded.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

The decision has been over turned by the SGC of the Scottish Rite of the State of Georgia. These two brothers will indeed rececive their degrees.


----------



## JJones (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



> wearing a shirt that had a square and compass that was not approved by the GL.



This made me chuckle a bit, they mean to say they approve every shirt with a Square and Compass before they get sold?


----------



## owls84 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

That's the charges against me, Brother. Take a look I posted them in the "no holds barred" thread. I was just as shocked as you were.


----------



## relapse98 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

Sad. Very Sad. Really Georgia?


----------



## YoungRick (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## Raymond Walters (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



A7V said:


> I didn't spend but 4 years in TX and I don't have a lot of experience in practicing Freemasonry, just a lot of book knowledge.   I was raised in Hawaiian Lodge in 2001 and they recognized and had visitation with PHGLoHI.   Our lodge was racially mixed, as was the PH lodges on the Island.   I want to say it was because of the large military influence and the general multi-culturism of Hawaii, but TX has more members of the military and now is almost just as culturally diverse.
> 
> Something about the GLoTX seemed fishy to me, while I lived there.   Every Brother I spoke with was great on an individual level, but I have noticed that when men are in groups they do things they wouldn't normally do, because they have anonymity and can hide behind that group.   Call them out as an individual and they wouldn't hold the opinion they had just held as a member of a group.   Seems like a lot of talking out of both sides of the mouth in TX.
> 
> I pray that things change in TX and I have just moved to Colorado and have yet to look at how they do business here.  I hope it is more openminded.





LOL! I noticed the same thing you mention in your comment on this topic. 

It is what truly bothered me when I was a member of the GLoTx, men would verbally agree with a moral position, but when part of "the group" would acquiesce to "groupthink" so as to remain politically correct. 

I often found this type of behavior unacceptable from a Freemason, because as Freemasons, we should not allow worldly behavior to enter the oblong square, should we not? Just a thought...


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*



raymondswalters said:


> as Freemasons, we should not allow worldly behavior to enter the oblong square, should we?


 
Agreed!


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

I believe, due to the very nature and roots of Freemasonry, that this will all come to an end. Sooner rather then later I hope. In my studies, all Degreed/Initiatic institutions are desended from the Galic/Celtic Druids of old, who also had a 3 Degree system. There system had everything to do with Class(as in being upright and moral,sound of mind, ect. ect.), and nothing to do with Race. Their system prevented people with these kinds of prejudice from being in a position of power to cause these atrocities, as I feel they are. I feel as everything moves in cycles that a similar additude will blossom in Freemasonry. Threads like this are just the start of something much bigger on its way, and I myself am excited to see it play out, I just hope it doesnt take the same type of earth shaking event that preceded the Druids. I know here in Maine, our former Mayor is a Freemason, and his black skin doesn't make a bit of difference. Then again he is also a 3rd Degree Blackbelt and no one dares argue with him, lol. All in all he is a great guy. Search John Jenkins Maine for more info. I believe he is a Past Master also but I'm not sure. An interesting aside, Maine is a Freemasonic state in a why, its First Governer, was also its first Grand Master.


----------



## BEDickey (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Georgia Black Mainstream Mason Is Black Balled Again For The Second Time In His M*

Did a bit of looking and Maine seems to have Amity or at least strong recognition with PHGL of Mass, our PHA presiding body here. Here is a news article from 2007 of a joint meeting of Maine Freemasons and PHA Masons. A bit of good news, if a bit old. 

http://maineweb.net/news3.htm


----------



## fmasonlog (Nov 19, 2016)

I live in Georgia... there definitely needs to be something done in Georgia. I had been b.balled for the wrong reason once.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 21, 2016)

Unfortunately, the moral compass of a masonic lodge is calibrated by the local environment and not a national one. This is not a product of Masonry. This is a product of bad parenting. However, we as a nation fail to see the bigger picture. The Civil War was not that long ago. Look at racism when it comes to Masonry in the United States. It is originating from the exact place where that war was at its worst. Georgia.

Now, I do not know how long it takes for time to heal a society, but that southern society of slavery did exist and that southern society was burnt to the ground by the North both figuratively and literally.

The united states will always be Balkanized to a certain extent. So, unless there is some form cultural invasion in the south, I don't see it going away any time soon which is very sad.

Edited: Necro bump?


----------



## Bloke (Nov 21, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> Unfortunately, the moral compass of a masonic lodge is calibrated by the local environment and not a national one. This is not a product of Masonry. This is a product of bad parenting. However, we as a nation fail to see the bigger picture. The Civil War was not that long ago. Look at racism when it comes to Masonry in the United States. It is originating from the exact place where that war was at its worst. Georgia.
> 
> Now, I do not know how long it takes for time to heal a society, but that southern society of slavery did exist and that southern society was burnt to the ground by the North both figuratively and literally.
> 
> ...



The moral compass of a lodge should not be "calibrated" by "environment" but brotherly love relief, truth, the three theological and four cardinal virtues, the working tools, etc etc etc.

And yep, it's a necro bump.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 22, 2016)

Bloke said:


> The moral compass of a lodge should not be "calibrated" by "environment" but brotherly love relief, truth, the three theological and four cardinal virtues, the working tools, etc etc etc.
> 
> And yep, it's a necro bump.


Freemasonry is perfect. People that practice it are not. People are shaped by those that influence them. Namely their elders and parents. They give us the good, the bad and the ugly in life. (whistle)

Ask yourself why many regions of the world are of a specific creed. Is it by choice or is it because that is how they were indoctrinated at a young age? If it was the former, diversity would be the norm. (yes, there are the outliers that counter that normal)

Racism exists on both sides of the isle. Some PHA do not want to commingle with their counterparts. I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that this straw man argument does not invalidate the original issue at hand. It does however stress the importance that work has to be done on both sides. We have to remember that the race issue is why PHA exists in the first place when you research its history except it wasn't Georgia's fault. If Brotherly Love, Relief and Truth were practiced in Boston in the late 1700's, we'd not be having this discussion.

It is going to take some Masonic Funerals to filter out those who subscribe to the prejudices that their grand parents have passed down and the good ol' boy's club dies out.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

Hmm. What's it called when we attribute a trait to an entire class, in  this case, those of a certain age?  Ironically, bigotry is being criticised using bigotry.  

Having dealt with this issue, I assure you, it is not restricted to age. I have heard and been subjected to bigotry by a variety of ages.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Nov 22, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> Hmm. What's it called when we attribute a trait to an entire class, in  this case, those of a certain age?  Ironically, bigotry is being criticised using bigotry.
> 
> Having dealt with this issue, I assure you, it is not restricted to age. I have heard and been subjected to bigotry by a variety of ages.


It is not bigotry against older people. It is the natural flow of information from an older generation being passed down to younger generations. What information is being passed down to the younger generations in a state that experienced the worst of the civil war?

Racism starts with indoctrination. Who does the indoctrinating? Your kids? No, your parents.

I'm not trying to label a class of people. This "class" of people are the ones shaping young lives.
- parents
- grandparents
- teachers
- elders

Those with experience are the ones we look to in our formative years.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 22, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> It is not bigotry against older people. It is the natural flow of information from an older generation being passed down to younger generations. What information is being passed down to the younger generations in a state that experienced the worst of the civil war?
> 
> Racism starts with indoctrination. Who does the indoctrinating? Your kids? No, your parents.
> 
> ...


You forget to add peers as influential,  as seen by your allegations regarding the class based on age  in your post. As peers teach racism, peers teach other prejudices

You confuse region with age, the original class you labelled as racist.

You now acknowledge that it's not just older people who are racist, with which I agree.

Further, as you argue that the current generation was influenced by its parents, then people your age must die off. Further, as people of your generation are influencing the next generation, the next generation must die off...

I'm of a  generation which rejected its parents' beliefs, just as many in the current generation do.


----------



## Bobby V (Dec 8, 2016)

As a newly raised MM in 1974, I was shocked to learn that a petition submitted by a Black County Sheriff, Vietnam Vet, and a good friend of many lodge brothers, resulted in a heated debate among brothers as to the legitimacy of the petition (something about being "free-born). There were those that believed he should petition the local Prince Hall Lodge where he "could fraternize with his own kind." As a veteran and a new MM, I was shocked over the racist logic used to block his petition by an organization pledged to the spirit of universal brotherhood. I remember the words of a senior brother about the ease of changing an organization as an insider as opposed to an outsider. The diversity now reflected in the members of this great fraternity gives me hope for the future. 

What is the latest news over the fracas initiated by the Grand Lodges of Georgia and Tennessee over their suspension of brothers based on sexual orientation? The GL of California initially suspended recognition of both Grand Lodges inMarch 2016 and reaffirmed it again in October 2016.


----------

